# difference between stock, broth and consomme???



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i know it's silly about my question because it's quite simple and probably everyone know, but here goes what the different between broth, stock and consommé ????? and thx sooooooo much for answering


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any questions see this conversation of just a couple days ago. Not trying to be a pin head but what Culinary school did you attend that did not cover this in your first year?


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

i study in Indonesia and china so our first language is not English, so sometimes i'm not really sure about my english vocabulary when reading english recipe books. sorry :talk::talk::talk:


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

hime do you have an english translator they are a great help , a lot of the students in my school have them which help them translate in to chinese or what the language is that they speak
you must read every thing , and talk to as many people as you can in english , that way you get to understand it better and learn more 

Stock is liquid that is made from boiling bones and veges together for a longish period of time , it is the base for all soups, sauces etc. 
a consomme is a very clear delicate soup that is garnished in different ways and takes lots of love and care to make it what it is . Its normally a clarified soup
a broth is the next step up from a consomme, in that it is generally thicker with more body and texture in the soup
both consommes and broths are light gentle soups


----------



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

thxs so much it clears it up thxs, btw do you have recipes how to make chicken broth so far i just have consommé and stock , thxs


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Heres an excellent translator

SYSTRAN - Online translation, translation software and tools

Hope it helps you


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing's cleared up. You think you're asking about cooking, but you're asking about how English is used in the kitchen. Unfortunately, it's not used consistently. 

A "stock" is a clear liquid made by simmering other ingredients in water until their flavors are extracted and transferred to the liquid. There's no requirement of meat. Many stocks are entirely vegetarian. Stocks are not served, but are used in the kitchen to make soups, sauces and as an ingredient in other dishes. Because stocks are a step along the way, they are usually under seasoned. A rule of thumb is that a stock should be bland enough so that when it is reduced by 50%, it is still not well seasoned. Fumets (fish stocks) are an exception, not because they are well seasoned, but because they usually cannot be reduced by 50% without becoming bitter and unusable. There are exceptions, though. Stocks are used and reserved after straining. That is, they are clear.

"Broth" is a very tricky word, because it has so many meanings. It can mean a "stock," it can mean the liquid component of a stew, and it can mean a soup. Broths, are usually fairly clear, but sometimes they are cloudy. For instance a stock with an egg beaten in, is a broth. 

A stock can be made a broth or soup simply by adding enough salt to make it palatable. Alternatively, fresh aromatics may be cooked in the stock and either discarded after they have given their flavor, or barely cooked and kept as part of the broth/soup. Whether a broth is a stock only, or simply the liquid part of a soup, you already have many recipes. 

"Consomme" is the one well defined term in the group. A consomme is a highly clarified stock based soup. Typically the clarification is done by defatting, straining and finally an egg white raft. 

BDL


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

HIME,

I did not understand that you were looking for the English translation of the items but instead thought you were asking what the tangible difference was. I also wasn't implying that your questions were less than "on the level" but since we just discussed this is why I provided the link. 

I'm sure that trying to adapt recipes from one language to another like your native tongue from English can be quite a task. Yet as BDL stated there are many inconsistencies. Most of the terms we use are still in the language of the country in which they originated. 

With that said there is a distinct difference between stock is what it is and a base. Broth is not an English word (or an Americanized one at that) for stock since broth is ready to eat and requires no additional ingredients to flavor it. Consommé is made from stock, is seasoned for final consumption but is clarified using a raft (or other method) to provide a crystal clear (with some color in most cases) soup that is minimally garnished with additional underlying, complimentary or contrasting flavored ingredients.


----------



## acpd (Jun 5, 2014)

What a @#$%.


----------



## acpd (Jun 5, 2014)

acpd said:


> What a @#$%.





oldschool1982 said:


> Any questions see this conversation of just a couple days ago. Not trying to be a pin head but what Culinary school did you attend that did not cover this in your first year?


That's what I was referring to.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

acpd said:


> That's what I was referring to.


You have two posts on this forum. OLDSCHOOL has 1400 and is a well respected contributer and member of this forum. He misunderstood the question, and then he corrected himself.

This thread is almost 6 years old, and you bringing it up to condescend somebody on something so irrelevant and pointless makes you a @#$%.

How does it feel to be a member of this site for under 24 hours and already be disliked. And I'm sure I won't be the only one to think that you digging up a 6 year old topic to take shots at one of the most respected people on this site is totally uncalled for. You sir, are an @$$ hole.
Good day.


----------



## everydaygourmet (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL, WELL SAID Chef Torrie!!!

@ACPD way to step on your proverbial @#$% on your first post!

Calm down, there's A LOT of REAL experience and talent here that are willing to offer their time to help you for free!, you may want to consider that in the future, just sayin.

Cheers Chef Torrie & Oldschool1982!!

EDG


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey sonny,boy for someone on here a few hours you don't have the right to call anyone anything. Maybe you should try and learn half of what Old School knows. Today everything comes out of a box or bag in his day it was ALL scratch.  Our culinary schools were REAL WORKING KITCHENS.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

It's cool!

And thanks for the back from ya'll. It wasn't necessary but....snifff, sniff, quite touching. Didn't realize ya'll cared!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Anywho, I wasn't going to respond but since I decided to thank ya'll...........I'm sure there have been many people who have called some of the finest Chefs in the world "toolish" and even though I may not be one of them, I'll gladly take a seat in their company. That being the case.......I'm a Chef....it comes with the territory and........it's sort of a compliment (not that I condone the abuse of CT).

By the way.......I hope HIME was able to get his translations completed.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Let's watch ourselves guys, respect towards everyone is key at Chef Talk


----------



## robert dell (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually, I checked it out and Martha Stewart says completely different AND what she says makes sense.

Broth is what you get from boiling meat, veggies, or whatever in water after removing what you boiled.

Stock is broth reduced in volume and increased in potency

Consomme is some french word that means clarified stock, usually clarified with egg whites somehow.

Every time I cook, the liquid remains from cooking meat was ALWAYS called broth and stock is something you bought from the store when you want something a bit stronger.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert Dell said:


> Stock is broth reduced in volume and increased in potency


I think you misquoted her on that one? Stock is not derived from broth, as broth is typically seasoned while stock isn't. http://www.marthastewart.com/269001/broth-basics


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Robert Dell said:


> Actually, I checked it out and Martha Stewart says completely different AND what she says makes sense.
> 
> Broth is what you get from boiling meat, veggies, or whatever in water after removing what you boiled.
> 
> ...


Bah! A pox on Marfa

Look, a stock is so named because it is easily converted--converted to sauce, a soup, a glaze or anything else. Because of this it has no added salt. M'kay?

A broth is a finished product, ready to be consumed. That is , it has enough salt in it to make palatable, along with any other flavourings.

Consomme is a stock that has been simmered with a "raft" of mirepoix, ground meat, and eggwhite. Not only does this add flavor, but with the simmering, the liquid is reduced,strengthining th flavor, and the eggwhites draw out any loose protein in the liquid, rendering it clear and shining.

And one more thing. One does not "BOIL" liquid with meat for a stock, broth, or even consomme. Do that, and I'll tell you nasty things about your mother while you are mucking out my greasetrap. You _*simmer*_ liquids with meat/bones. If you boil for longer periods of time, you churn in any protein from the meat/bones into the stock, making it cloudy, and also churn in any fat into the liquid, making it greasy and milky.r


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^Amen to (all of) that.


----------



## alexbel (Jan 6, 2015)

foodpump said:


> Bah! A pox on Marfa
> 
> Look, a stock is so named because it is easily converted--converted to sauce, a soup, a glaze or anything else. Because of this it has no added salt. M'kay?
> 
> ...


Thank you for this , so what is the difference between a broth and a soup ?...... Oh ... , the added contents ? Like a monologue and a scene.

AB


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Alexbel said:


> Thank you for this , so what is the difference between a broth and a soup ?...... Oh ... , the added contents ? Like a monologue and a scene.
> 
> AB


A broth is (can be) a specific kind of soup. It can also have other uses, for example it can be used to poach ingredients, to cook rice...

A soup can have many shapes:

- a broth,

- a consommé,

- a potage,

- a cream,

- a bisque, etc...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey sonny what Old School forgot you are yet to learn.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Alexbel said:


> Thank you for this , so what is the difference between a broth and a soup ?...... Oh ... , the added contents ? Like a monologue and a scene.
> 
> AB


Ahhhh.... I see...

Well, assuming you are under the age of 40 and can't imagine a world with computers or electronics, let me illustrate the difference between a soup and a broth this way:

-Think of "soups" as a file folder

-Think of broths as just one of the many files in the soup file folder.

As F.F. pointed out, there are hundreds of types of soups, with broths being just one type (or file, if you wish). There are countless variations of broths--pork, beef, lamb, chicken, etc., and within each variation, there are further variations.

Make sense?


----------



## alexbel (Jan 6, 2015)

foodpump said:


> Ahhhh.... I see...
> 
> Well, assuming you are under the age of 40 and can't imagine a world with computers or electronics, let me illustrate the difference between a soup and a broth this way:
> 
> ...


Well assumption 1, is wrong and the rest of the sentence is totally illogical, except for the end.

For me the exact reverse could be true, if you're saying the broth is the base, that is defined as pork, Beef, lamb, chicken, etc. These are not variations but various broths in general. A variation on something is the same thing made with some difference.


French Fries said:


> A broth is (can be) a specific kind of soup. It can also have other uses, for example it can be used to poach ingredients, to cook rice...
> 
> A soup can have many shapes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping my understanding I really agree, with the second part of your statement. The first is a little vague. sorry . This is an interesting question which I don't think anyone has answers very well.

To me the answer lies in the formal presentation. what ever the liquid for consumption at table during meal time can be a soup, except, that there has to be essential ingredients Salt and Pepper or Herb. It's as if once it gets to the table with spoon napkins etc. It becomes a soup because it's a finished product. For example, I just made a chicken "soup", I took out all ingredients separated the chicken from the vegetables and put them in different containers in the refrigerator. I would like to propose that I have A. chicken B. vegetables C. broth.

When I put them all together in a nice bole with a spoon and a napkin I have a soup. If it's very plain I may want to call it a broth if I choose, in which case I might use it for dipping bread or adding bits of whatever I choose as I eat it.

Lastly I would say, that is successful soup, has to have a certain balance of ingredients to be successful or to follow a renowned character.

Thanks

AB.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Look, broth and stock are classic definitions, the descriptions we have given you are not to interpret, but to use. And it has nothing to do with "formal settings".

None of us "invented" these descriptions, but we use them because we are professionals and we need to communicate quickly and effectively between ourselves.
Can you imagine one car mechanic asking his parts manager for a "shock absorber" when he really means a coil spring? "But thats what I call it"

What you cook and do at home, is what you do at home. If you want to communicate effectively with professionals, use the correct terms. Gawd knows we've told you the difference by now.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

What if you put that liquid in a mug? Is it a tisane? So confusing!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

AllanMcPherson said:


> What if you put that liquid in a mug? Is it a tisane? So confusing!


Yeh-butt.....
A mug isn't "formal setting"' so that won't do. Besides you can't have soup in a mug, it has to be in a cup, like "cup 'o soup", lie the old TVcommercials. "Mug o'soup" just sounds wrong, so does "mug o'broth".

I just dunno....


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

foodpump!! You said 'butt'!! Mummy, mummy!!! He said 'butt'!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

so, how does "gunk" fit into all of this?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

foodpump said:


> And one more thing. One does not "BOIL" liquid with meat for a stock, broth, or even consomme. Do that, and I'll tell you nasty things about your mother while you are mucking out my greasetrap. You _*simmer*_ liquids with meat/bones. If you boil for longer periods of time, you churn in any protein from the meat/bones into the stock, making it cloudy, and also churn in any fat into the liquid, making it greasy and milky.r


this is only really true of western stocks, my understanding is that asian stockmaking is predicated on emulsifying fat in the stock (hard boil).


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

SpoiledBroth said:


> foodpump said:
> 
> 
> > And one more thing. One does not "BOIL" liquid with meat for a stock, broth, or even consomme. Do that, and I'll tell you nasty things about your mother while you are mucking out my greasetrap. You _*simmer*_ liquids with meat/bones. If you boil for longer periods of time, you churn in any protein from the meat/bones into the stock, making it cloudy, and also churn in any fat into the liquid, making it greasy and milky.r
> ...


Not all of them. These tend to be for Ramen, or particular tonic soups. They also do western style stock for many things, and a particluar general purpose has a sort of double stock usually translated high stock or master stock (though master stock is also some times used for red cooking broths that have been used heavily). Much of Chinese food theory has to do with keeping you healthy according to a long and intricate folklore and thus the tonic stocks and soups. And it's even reasonably balanced by Western nutrition standards.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Phatch, you beat me to it


----------



## alexbel (Jan 6, 2015)

SpoiledBroth said:


> this is only really true of western stocks, my understanding is that asian stockmaking is predicated on emulsifying fat in the stock (hard boil).


could you give some examples . I am very fond of the chinese stock used for good wonton soup , I had in china town in London .


----------



## alexbel (Jan 6, 2015)

phatch said:


> Not all of them. These tend to be for Ramen, or particular tonic soups. They also do western style stock for many things, and a particluar general purpose has a sort of double stock usually translated high stock or master stock (though master stock is also some times used for red cooking broths that have been used heavily). Much of Chinese food theory has to do with keeping you healthy according to a long and intricate folklore and thus the tonic stocks and soups. And it's even reasonably balanced by Western nutrition standards.


Yes I am interested in learning more about making more of my chicken broths like theres .theres are clear light and refined .


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

phatch said:


> Not all of them. These tend to be for Ramen, or particular tonic soups. They also do western style stock for many things, and a particluar general purpose has a sort of double stock usually translated high stock or master stock (though master stock is also some times used for red cooking broths that have been used heavily). Much of Chinese food theory has to do with keeping you healthy according to a long and intricate folklore and thus the tonic stocks and soups. And it's even reasonably balanced by Western nutrition standards.


Are you implying fat is inherently unhealthy...?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I think Phatch is referring to the idea of tonic soups, not fats, being balanced.  But I'll let Phatch clarify this.

However, if you have a Chinatown in your city or a traditional Chinese drugstore, I urge you to pop in for a visit and peek, it's a blast.  Gureanteed they'll have an old display case full of pyrex baking dishes crammed full of dried roots, herbs, sea creatures, and who-knows-what-else.  A customer walks in with a complaint, the druggist sits him, takes his pulse, asks a few questions, and makes a diagnosis.  Then he makes up the medicine.  Say you have kidney stones, he'll lay out five sheets of cardboard on the counter, and with a sliding beam scale, will scale out the various items.  Many times the herbs have to be stewed with a chicken, or in some cases with pork. One package of herbs per chicken, and yes, you et the chicken too.  Sometimes it's just the herbs brewed straight up, but most of the time it's with a chicken or pork. paessk


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

foodpump said:


> I think Phatch is referring to the idea of tonic soups, not fats, being balanced. But I'll let Phatch clarify this.
> 
> However, if you have a Chinatown in your city or a traditional Chinese drugstore, I urge you to pop in for a visit and peek, it's a blast. Gureanteed they'll have an old display case full of pyrex baking dishes crammed full of dried roots, herbs, sea creatures, and who-knows-what-else. A customer walks in with a complaint, the druggist sits him, takes his pulse, asks a few questions, and makes a diagnosis. Then he makes up the medicine. Say you have kidney stones, he'll lay out five sheets of cardboard on the counter, and with a sliding beam scale, will scale out the various items. Many times the herbs have to be stewed with a chicken, or in some cases with pork. One package of herbs per chicken, and yes, you et the chicken too. Sometimes it's just the herbs brewed straight up, but most of the time it's with a chicken or pork. paessk


Vile stuff. You better get better or grandma will make you drink more of that stuff.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, not that fat is inherently unhealthy. Just that Asia has more ideas about stock than just western or emulsified, but includes both.


----------



## grendel (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think there is any "corect"  answer to the question, at least one that satisfies all cooks in all cultures and enviroments.  

My general feeling is for stock, simmer meat bones and strain.  For consomme, clarify the stock and strain.  For broth add flavorings or vegetables to the stock and strain.  If it's just an ingredient in a more elaborate dish, canned will do.  If making a soup or stew, make it from scratch.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

All this talk of tonic broth and herbalists, well:

I dveloped chronic fatigue syndrome, or something much like it, before it even had the name. After about 4 years of horrible suffering I met a Chinese herbalist who did the pulse thing and then gave me the "perscription" for 2 potions. I brought them to the kind of guy foodpump described, but I had to pick them up a week later because one of the ingredients was rare and had to come from a supplier in NY.

Well both had to be boiled for about an hour, both smelled foul, one worse than the other it smelled like a badly over-ripened sweaty horse and I would guess horse s..t wouldn't have tasted worse. I had to do this twice-daily on a tight schedule for 2 weeks. But the gist is I felt like a new man at the end of it. Funny thing also, I discovered I could have accomplished all that and more with just a _temporary_ change in diet.

Like Hippocrates said, "Let food be thy medicine."

Rick


----------

